# steelhead filets 4 venison burger



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

I am just taking a shot to try to find the guy who lived somewhere around muskegon who was a big time steelhead fisherman but liked venison over ground beef. i traded venison burger with him for steelhead filets, and he threw in some bluegill one year

if you are on here, I have searched and searched for our emails, searched my cell phone, but I have lost your contact info 

please contact me!

if I don't find him, and someone else is interested in this kind of trade for venison or duck (I actually prefer brookies or browns or burbot, and am open to silver salmon), lmk


----------



## Gooseguru (Jun 20, 2020)

Careful....


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Why?


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

That is a great offer!!
One year a fellow that worked where I did had a bunch of extra salmon fillets. I told him "ill can em for half."

We both enjoyed several "cans" of salmon.


----------



## McMusky (Mar 1, 2018)

How many steelhead filets are you looking to get?


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi mcmusky

a meal for my wife and I is probably about 1# or so
so looking for about 12#, up to 20#
steelhead, browns or coho all work
also looking for lawyerfish/burbot

while waiting for my car to be serviced, I passed time going thru and deleting old phone numbers, did find the guy's number (hadn't written steelhead, had entered 'stlhd'), but he hasn't returned my vmail - might have changed his number, it has been almost 10 years


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

I would imagines cos patrol this site once and awhile. Just saying


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

It's perfectly legal to gift wild game meat.
Gift in exchange for a gift.


----------



## McMusky (Mar 1, 2018)

triplelunger said:


> It's perfectly legal to gift wild game meat.
> Gift in exchange for a gift.


Yes it is legal,I don’t sell wild game but I gift it all the time to friends and family. That being said, I don’t have near enough for you Highlife, I hope you can get in contact your old friend to help you out


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Amazing .....years ago 5 maybe....I was beaver trapping a lake and met two fisherman. One of them asked me how will I liked beaver meat....he went on to tell me he traded steelhead pound for pound for beaver meat win win if you like deer meat.....now if you were talking moose.....I would get you a lot of steel meat.


----------

